# Patterson-Kelly Liquid/ Solids 5CF Blender



## crossgroves (Apr 16, 2013)

One (1) 5CF Patterson-Kelly liquids/solids V-blender for sale , used / good condition , ready to ship on skid from Florida. Also SWECO electric Vibro-Seperator (Sifter) shown at right of picture , several sifter screens . Call Steve (954)-261-7865.


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Apr 16, 2013)

Do you have a picture of the SWECO electric Vibro-Seperator (Sifter)? How old is it and what shape is it in? What size sieves does it have and are others still available? Do you have access to shipping quotes to 99712, Alaska? Thank you.


----------



## crossgroves (Apr 17, 2013)

Picture of Vibra Seperator attached with variety of sieves, 16MM to 30 MM. Date of manufacture unknown but fully functional at time of removal. Could ship UPS Freight or a common carrier.


----------



## crossgroves (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry , my mistake , Correct picture of Vibra Seperator herewith


----------

